# Clear water



## fire_line (Nov 23, 2008)

I have a pond that is one acre and the water is clear to 9 feet deep, you can see my white catfish on the bottom. i have been told that the ph is off and i need to add lime. my question is how do i test it and is it just ag lime that we put on the fields or something else? thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Your county soil and water can test it or for a rough idea you can get an aquarium test kit for a few bucks at just about any place that sells pet supplies. Check it mid day to mid afternoon. Ideally, PH should be around 7.5 +/- 1 is still fine and will vary some throughout the day and night.

Any idea what is causing the acidic condition?

Liming isn't a common practice here as our waters are fairly alkaline for the most part. If your acidity is high ag lime (not hydrated lime) could be used to raise the PH. If you find that your PH needs adjusted based on the testing, you should do some experimentation in a 5 gallon bucket full of pond water adjusting the PH to see if your planned remedy will acheive the desired results and to calculate how much material you'll need to add.

Water chemistry is very complicated and ponds don't always react how we expect...proceed systematically and with caution. Once you get some testing and experimentation results, I would suggest contacting a professional before taking action in the pond for self assurance on the corrective measures and timing of such.


----------



## fire_line (Nov 23, 2008)

ok thanks i will try to get it tested. not sure what has caused this condition it is spring fed but we have been in a drought all summer.the level is a little low but not bad.i wil let you know how i come out. thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

You can also take a water sample to a decent aquarium shop and they will usually test for PH for free.

Has the pond been gin clear all year or more like the past month? Is this a soil bottom pond? Do you have aeration?


----------



## fire_line (Nov 23, 2008)

has been clear for last couple of months, mud bottom no areation it was built in 1996 never had this problem before.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

How many acre(s)?

Any weeds? 

When was the last chemical treatment, what was used, how much?

What's the watershed comprised of?

It's likely that it's just the weather. A cold rain and several cloudy days in a row can kill off a bloom. September/October was unusually rainy and a decent rain that's colder than the water on the bottom can cause the water to turn over/mix. In some instances it can kill off your bloom or just dilute it throughout the water column making a pond appear clearer.


----------

